# Outono & Inverno 2014/2015 Expectativas



## rubenpires93 (8 Jul 2014 às 03:10)

Boa noite meteoloucos 

Venho por este meio abrindo este tópico (não sei se está no local correto) no sentido de discutir as variáveis e os dados que vão aparecendo! Sei que é Verão e o pessoal pergunta pelo calor mas está a ser ótimo para mim .. Outono e Inverno são épocas que eu aprecio muito e os meteoloucos anseiam por esta época.

Bem posto isto, a OMM (Organição Mundial Meteorologia) aponta para uma probabilidade muito alta do El Nino ocorrer e pelo menos de intensidade moderada até ao 4 trimestre de 2014. A NAO na minha opinião irá oscilar entre positiva e negativa mas tendêncialmente mais negativa e talvez moderada. Ainda vou analisar mais teleconexôes. Parece-me que esta época ciclónica no Atlântico originando muita energia (humidade) algo me leva a querer pelo que tenho visto que há probabilidades moderadas a altas de ser um Inverno chuvoso a frio.

Espero a participação de todos os demais.


----------



## Fernando Costa (21 Ago 2014 às 11:37)

Bom Dia. Como acham que poderá ser o Outono este ano? Poderá ser um bom outono? A nível de precipitação e temperaturas acham que poderá ser acima ou abaixo da média? Gostaria de saber a vossa opinião, visto que sou um leigo nesta matéria. Desde já o meu obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2014 às 12:52)

Nenhumas, o que vier é bem-vindo pessoalmente acho que virá lá uma bela seca a começar em Dezembro talvez o Outono ainda nos salve com alguma precipitação mas não sei. No meu modo de desejo e expectativa adorava que viesse lá chuva de Outubro a Maio, com uns belos nevões pras serras do norte e centro do país e umas brutais inversões de fins de Novembro a Fevereiro . Somos um peidinho a nível do clima global os padrões são difíceis de definir aquilo que poderemos ter, além que estamos numa aérea de transição entre os climas secos e húmidos.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Ago 2014 às 13:24)

Em modo de espetativa, dada a teimosia do nosso amigo AA em fixar-se junto aos Açores (durante praticamente todo o Verão), é espetável que a continuar assim, com a proximidade do Outono, o AA se desloque um pouco para sul. 

Assim sendo, abre caminho para um corredor de depressões, pelo que o outono será à partida chuvoso e fresco em relação à média.

Para o Inverno, não tenho qualquer espetativa. Mas temo que seja seco, com temperaturas normais.


Em modo de desejo, espero o mesmo que o Mário Barros, mas de preferência que faça sol aos fins de semana. Frio pode vir com fartura, e também com neblinas persistentes! ;D


----------



## LLP (21 Ago 2014 às 13:26)

O ano passado estava prevista também pelos modelos sazonais , uma seca épica pelos modelos, e depois tivemos valores de precipitação de 400 mm mensais no litoral norte e 200 no centro do pais, então que venha essa bela seca novamente. Mas era bom umas entradas de SW ali entre Outubro-Novembro para o Algarve ter valores de precipitação interessantes o que tem se destoado com o resto do pais. 
É impossível  perspectivar o que ai vêm.  
O clima em Portugal é muito húmido no Outono e Inverno principalmente no Litoral Norte.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2014 às 14:16)

Vince disse:


> Muitos recordes batidos



Qualquer relação pode ser espúria mas quase todos os recordes que estavam em vigor antes de outubro de 2011 correspondem a anos muito secos. 

2011/2012 foi um ano com um inverno frio e seco. 



> O Inverno climatológico de 2011/2012. Em Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro, foi caracterizado por tempo frio e por reduzida precipitação em Portugal continental.
> 
> A persistência excepcional de um anticiclone de bloqueio na região atlântica entre o Continente e os Açores que se estendeu em direcção à Europa Central, desde meados de Dezembro 2011 até final de Fevereiro 2012, motivou a quase ausência de precipitação.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Out 2014 às 17:02)

Espero sinceramente um inverno algo frio e chuvoso a norte e centro. Quanto a sul poderá ser seco para variar. Até lá espero um Novembro com temperaturas na média e precipitação abaixo, mas não muito. Isto sou eu a dizer, posso estar errado.


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2014 às 18:58)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Espero sinceramente um inverno algo frio e chuvoso a norte e centro. Quanto a sul poderá ser seco para variar. Até lá espero um Novembro com temperaturas na média e precipitação abaixo, mas não muito. Isto sou eu a dizer, posso estar errado.



Em que te baseias para afirmar isso? É importante fundamentar a opinião


----------



## Fernando Costa (23 Out 2014 às 22:41)

MSantos disse:


> Em que te baseias para afirmar isso? É importante fundamentar a opinião



Baseio-me nos principais modelos de previsão sazonal, que valem o que valem. Digamos, que é mais um feeling que tenho. Este calor fora de época é melhor aproveitar, porque em Novembro podemos começar já a bater o dente


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2014 às 23:33)

Sim, o mês de novembro irá ser mais frio do que o dezembro.... assim estou a prever e pela previsão sazonal!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 23:46)

Por aquilo que vi, tanto o GFS como o GEM  metem uma descida significativa nas t. minimas, já a partir do inicio do próximo mês, as primeiras geadas vão começar a surgir. Daí para a frente é esperar para ver.


----------



## Fernando Costa (24 Out 2014 às 10:33)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, o mês de novembro irá ser mais frio do que o dezembro.... assim estou a prever e pela previsão sazonal!



Joselamego como achas que poderá ser o Dezembro e o inverno em geral aqui para o Norte?


----------



## james (24 Out 2014 às 11:23)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, o mês de novembro irá ser mais frio do que o dezembro.... assim estou a prever e pela previsão sazonal!



Nos últimos anos , novembro tem estado em contra - ciclo , tem sido a maior parte das vezes , um mês frio , acredito que este ano também será .

Além do mais , como eu acredito que esta semana tem sido o " Verão de S . Martinho "  ( que normalmente é a passagem da 1 ª parte do outono quente e húmida para a 2 ª metade fria ) , o frio deve estar aí a bater - nos à porta .


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2014 às 14:31)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Joselamego como achas que poderá ser o Dezembro e o inverno em geral aqui para o Norte?




Boa tarde Fernando,
o mês de novembro irá ser mais frio do que dezembro..
O inverno no geral será parecido com o do ano passado


----------



## Fernando Costa (24 Out 2014 às 15:51)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde Fernando,
> o mês de novembro irá ser mais frio do que dezembro..
> O inverno no geral será parecido com o do ano passado



Falas com grande certeza Joselamego. Gosto disso. Se for como dizes e assim eu espero será óptimo. Espero é que traga mais situações de frio principalmente em Janeiro, que é o que faltou no ano passado.


----------



## Fernando Costa (24 Out 2014 às 15:54)

Desculpem os tópicos seguidos, mas seria interessante que alguém pudesse disponibilizar os mais recentes modelos de previsão sazonal. Agradecia bastante


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2014 às 12:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nenhumas, o que vier é bem-vindo pessoalmente acho que virá lá uma bela seca a começar em Dezembro talvez o Outono ainda nos salve com alguma precipitação mas não sei.



Sou um profeta , os meus níveis de bazófia estão para lá da atmosfera. Vou já abrir um consultório onde mando cenas para uma mesa e digo coisas de forma a que possa adivinhar.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Dez 2014 às 12:36)

Quem sabe um cenário algo parecido a 2011/2012 nunca se sabe, com um Inverno muito seco e uma Primavera assim ... assim !


----------



## Fernando Costa (31 Dez 2014 às 21:50)

Eu cá aposto mais num inverno assim assim. Com uma segunda parte mais normal com alguma chuva e uma Primavera amena, porém chuvosa. Falo a norte claro


----------



## pedrofreak (9 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

Pelo que vi na previsao de 15 dias, vem ai uma descida brutal em que as temperaturas vao descer ate 0º e maximas 9º vai ser bonito vai...


----------

